
High IQ Countries Have Less Software Piracy - chewymouse
https://torrentfreak.com/high-iq-countries-have-less-software-piracy-research-finds-160619/
======
minimaxir
> “We find that intelligence has statistically significant negative impact on
> piracy rates,” the researchers confirm in their paper, drawing a causal
> conclusion.

That's...not what statistically significant means. But the paper says that
too?

From the paper, almost all control variables are highly-correlated, which
raises questions.

